# Wirehaired Pointing Griffon Litter Announcement



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I should have pups on the ground sometime around Halloween. They should be ready to go home right around Christmas (I can't think of a better gift for the hunter, young or old). This is just an announcement to let folks know about the litter. I'm not ready to put anything up for sale yet, but feel free to contact me with any potential interest or questions. I'd like to have a list of interested parties before the pups are whelped. 
Griffon description: http://www.akc.org/breeds/wirehaired_po ... /index.cfm
I think the AKC description is very accurate. Think of the griffon like a mild-mannered Labrador that points birds and *does not shed*. No dog is non-allergenic, but Griffs have hair instead of fur so they don't shed, like a toy dog in that they are easier for people with allergies to tolerate. 
Griffons are not big running field trial types. They work close to the gun and are fairly methodical in their hunting style. They readily enter the thickest cover you can find to go after birds. Griffon owners appreciate a dog that hunts close and takes directions willingly. My dad describes them as the "Perfect old man's dog".

Sire: Scooby Dooby du Bois JH (Registered AKC and NAVHDA)
Description: Pheasant, duck, and grouse machine. Put us in a contest on a local WMA full of cattails and nasty cover and I'd feel confident about our odds against just about any dog out there, especially if there's snow and ice on the ground. Scoob's an excellent cold weather chukar/Hun dog as well. He's very hairy and tends to slow down in warm weather. Scooby is a close working, methodical hunting dog with a good nose for birds. Scooby is friendly to all and is really easy to work with. He loves attention and will play with my children all day long. Scooby's conformation is picture perfect, right down to flawless teeth. His hips are excellent, PENNHIP score tighter than 90% of the dogs in the breed. 
























































Dam: Woodland's Tessa (Registered AKC and United States Service Dog Registry)
Description: Tess is a registered service dog who also hunts. She is extremely calm in the house and will sit by a child's side all day long, literally. Tess' coat is much tighter than Scooby's so we won't know puppy coat style until we see the pups. Tess naturally hunts with a little more run than Scooby. She is young and fairly unproven, but she shows potential as a bird dog. Because of Tess' service dog duties and some international travelling she's done, Tess has all kinds of health test results: cardiovascular, ocular, respiratory, otic (ears), musculoskeletal (hips, shoulders, elbows), neurological. She's been tested ad nauseum and checks out healthy.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

now that is an anouncement. too bad i'm not in the market. very nice dogs there.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Your killing me, all the stories I've heard of your dogs. One of these days probally a long ways down the road I will be insearch for a dog and I think I know where to come looking!
Maybe I'll buy some grandpuppies to Scooby.


----------



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm intrested. And I have a lot of questions. How do I contact you.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I'm intrested. And I have a lot of questions. How do I contact you.


Just shoot me a pm. I check in here most evenings. I sent you my phone number in a pm if you'd prefer to call.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a son of Scooby (the Sire) with another female. I love that dog. He is just starting his first season, so far I couldn't be happier. I think I'm a Griff man for life.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Not in the market right now, but WPGs are one of the best hunting dogs out there. Hunted over them and spent a lot of time around them. My next dog will be a WPG, no question. Post some pix when the puppies get here.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have been looking at the Griffs for a while. My next dog will definitely be a Griff. I have a black lab that is eight y/o and I don't want to get one until she is gone. I dread the day I lose my Maia but I look forward to raising another pup.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Not in the market right now, but WPGs are one of the best hunting dogs out there. Hunted over them and spent a lot of time around them. My next dog will be a WPG, no question.





> I have been looking at the Griffs for a while. My next dog will definitely be a Griff. I have a black lab that is eight y/o and I don't want to get one until she is gone. I dread the day I lose my Maia but I look forward to raising another pup.


These are awesome little dogs for sure. Like any breed they have their strengths and weaknesses. I wouldn't say Griffs are for everyone, but for the person who wants a close working versatile dog with a friendly personality. I wish we had more pheasant country around here because Griffs really shine in cattail infested, swampy, nasty, rooster hotels.


----------

